# Likely announcement times



## CanineCandidsByL (Aug 3, 2011)

Decided it was time to stop lurking and ask a few questions. There seemed to be a lot of hope that Canon would announce a new 1D/1Ds replacment at CR, which I had to look up what that was. It raised the quesiton, what and when are the big oportunites for Canon to make an announcment about major new products. While I'm sure there is something almost every week, surely there must be half a dozen or less truely major events where flagship products would be shown off. In particular, when is the next one or two major events?

Thanks!


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Aug 3, 2011)

I couldn't wait for answers so I started looking into my own question. I started off looking at when the previous camera were announced. The 1d II was 1/29/2004, about 2 weeks before PMA (Photo Marketing Association).
The 1d III was 2/22, about 2 weeks before PMA.

Originally PMA was scheduled for 9/6/2011-9/11. If was canceled in May and will be combined with CES in 2012. So, if Canon was originally going to launch this year, it probably was for PMA and would have been announced around 8/25 (apx 2 weeks before PMA was scheduled). Without PMA, Canon has more flexibility. They could now delay a few weeks to work out any issues without having a deadline. They could have moved their deadline to correspond with something else, or they could have moved their deadline to the new CES/PMA in Jan (I hope not).

Obviously this isn't a fact, or even a rumor, just a bit of analysis based on past history. And, unfortunately, the canceling of PMA puts a massive wrench in the works. Anybody else have some thought about what else an announcement might be tied to before PMA/CES in 2012?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2011)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> Decided it was time to stop lurking and ask a few questions. There seemed to be a lot of hope that Canon would announce a new 1D/1Ds replacment at CR, which I had to look up what that was. It raised the quesiton, what and when are the big oportunites for Canon to make an announcment about major new products. While I'm sure there is something almost every week, surely there must be half a dozen or less truely major events where flagship products would be shown off. In particular, when is the next one or two major events?
> 
> Thanks!



Canon rumors is a fun site setup to collect rumors and to speculate about new models. Do not make buying decisions on speculative rumors, some new products have been rumored for several years.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Aug 3, 2011)

Canon rumors is a fun site setup to collect rumors and to speculate about new models. Do not make buying decisions on speculative rumors, some new products have been rumored for several years.
[/quote]

I quite agree, however I'm waiting for the next gen of 1D(s?) camera. I'm on 7d's right now. I don't see any point in upgrading to anything other than, maybe, a 7d ii, or to the next gen of 1d/1ds. So Canon won't be making anything off me, except maybe for another lens, until they come out with the next generation of bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> I quite agree, however I'm waiting for the next gen of 1D(s?) camera. I'm on 7d's right now. I don't see any point in upgrading to anything other than, maybe, a 7d ii, or to the next gen of 1d/1ds. So Canon won't be making anything off me, except maybe for another lens, until they come out with the next generation of bodies.



Canon does not have to have a photo show to make a big announcement, but they like to do it that way. First, we get a inkling of something happening as a press conference is scheduled. The press is invited at least 2 weeks before the event, often more. Then leaks start happening as more and more individuals get involved. Those printing manuals and advertising information, for example may leak specifications.

So we usually know what and when about 1 week before the event, somtimes two weeks. Right now, lots of people are speculating due to leaked Sony and Nikon upcoming announcements, but i've yet to see a belivable leak for a Canon announcement.

Hopefully that will start happening soon, but then again, it might not.

For sure, there will be a S95 successor in the near future, but i would not look for a Pro Camera and Point & Shoot on the same day.


----------

